# Verschiedene Fragen zu Powertags bei WinCC Professional V13



## JSEngineering (19 März 2015)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei, ein Advanced-Projekt für einen Kunden auf ein Professional-Projekt umzubauen.
Habe jetzt erst einmal alle Variablen des Advanced in das Professional Projekt überführt - ohne sie bisher benutzt zu haben.

Und siehe da - plötzlich kann ich nicht mehr übersetzen, weil meine Lizenz mit 4048 Powertags nicht ausreicht.

Jetzt stehe ich vor verschiedenen Fragen:

Ist es tatsächlich so, daß jede angelegte Variable bei WinCC Prof. als Powertag gezählt wird - unabhängig, ob sie verwendet wird oder nicht? Bei Advanced werden offensichtlich nur die verwendeten gezählt... 
Wie ermittle ich, wie viele Powertags ich habe? Zeigt mir das WinCC irgendwo an? Bei Panels kann ich das nachgucken, bei Prof. habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden... oder muß ich hergehen und externe Variablen zählen? 
Kann ich mir in Advanced die "nicht benutzten Variablen" anzeigen lassen? Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit irgendwie meine Variablenliste zu filtern, schon gar nicht, ob die Variablen benutzt sind oder nicht... 
Kann ich für die Entwicklung irgendwie die Lizenzbeschränkung umgehen? Ich meine nicht Cracken oder so, sondern legal WinCC zu sagen "Ignoriere mal Deine Runtime-Lizenz, ich will nur entwickeln"? 

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen, denn anscheinend arbeiten die meisten nur mit WinCC Advanced und kaum jemand mit Professional... (was ich mittlerweile auch verstehen kann ;o) )

Gruß
   JS


----------



## Verpolt (19 März 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt stehe ich vor verschiedenen Fragen:
> 
> ...



1. 
2. Beim generieren zeigt er dir zum Schluß die Anzahl der verwendeten Powertags an
3. Alle Var. markieren --->Querverweise anzeigen --> nicht verwendete [x]
4. Eine Struct oder array wäre, so weit ich weiss, 1 Powertag.  Dann könntest 50 Tasten in ein Struct legen und hättest 1 Powertag anstatt 50

EDIT: Hab mal wieder WinCC flex gemeint.  Ob das in WinCC genauso ist, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## JSEngineering (19 März 2015)

Hallo Verpolt,

danke für die Antwort.

Zu 2.: Definitv nein. Er übersetzt und zeigt mir am Ende nur an "0 Fehler, 1 Warnung", aber nicht die Anzahl der Powertags.
Zu 3.: Hab ich zufällig mal im Projektbaum Rechtsklick auf die Variablenlisten gemacht. Hier kann man dann die nicht Verwendeten auswählen. Bei der von Dir beschriebenen Methode sind die Optionen "Verwendete" und "nicht Verwendete" ausgegraut und können nicht abgewählt werden. Es werden dann immer alle angezeigt.
Zu 4.: Da hab ich in der Hilfe was Gegenteiliges gelesen. Sind in einem Struct 10 Elemente, werden auch 10 Powertags pro Instanz belegt, egal, ob die Elemente benutzt werden oder nicht. Bei Arrays belegt jedes Element des Arrays ein Powertag.

Ich hab mir jetzt erst einmal so über die Runden geholfen:
Im Advanced-Projekt die nicht verwendeten anzeigen lassen und die Liste in Excel kopiert (wenigstens hier hat sich TIA verbessert... man kann Tabellen nach Excel kopieren - halleluja).
Im Professional-Projekt die Variablen exportiert und gelöscht.
Über =Vergleich() die beiden Listen verglichen und alle nicht benutzten Variablen aus dem Export gelöscht.
Verschlankten Export wieder importiert.

Jetzt bin ich wieder im Limit ;o)

Trotzdem interessieren mich die Fragen zu den Powertags weiter...


----------



## JSEngineering (24 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Fragen auch an den Support gestellt... Folgende Antworten:
zu 1: In WinCC Professional werden die Variablen gezählt, die auch angelegt sind.
zu  2: Im Projektbaum auf die HMI_RT_1 innerhalb der PC-Station gehen,  rechter Mausklick, Eigenschaften, "Information" im Reiter Allgemein
zu 3: bereits geklärt: s.o.
zu 4: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, für die Entwicklung muß bereits die notwendige Anzahl an Powertags lizensiert sein.

Gruß
   JS


----------



## Rafaelius (9 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

habe mich heute ebenfalls mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Wenn ich im TIA Protal die Visu anklicke und auf "Generieren" drücke, dann bekomme ich im Infofeld folgende Angabe:
Anzahl Variablen: 1700
Anzahl verwendeter PowerTags: 1050

Exportiere ich die gesamte Variablentabelle, dann geht der Eintrag in der CSV-Datei bis 1300

Ich nehme an, von den 1300 verwende ich 1050, was die 1700 mir sagen wollen, kann ich nicht sagen


----------

